# Gunner update



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thank you! I've been awaiting the update!!!
Can you tell me something about Hillman's? How long of a program is it? Is it for young puppies? Never heard of it, like to learn.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, it is a puppy video starts a pup at 11 weeks the takes you day by day for 28 days. Then they have another video that takes you from the puppy video through FF. I like his philosophy in this training. By the end of the 28 days I will have a steady pup without causing another issue due to corrections and a solid foundation to build on. You more or less build it in the pup without him really knowing what he's doing it just becomes a habit. Probably a bad explanation but it works I am seeing little bits of success already.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like Gunner is moving right along. Would love to see more pictures of him!

Tag is doing a bunch of different things in addition to the Hillman stuff (Ya, I caved and bought the DVD on your suggestion). We start puppy class tonight.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Gunner brought back 2 ducks today it was a struggle they were bigger than he is. Too funny and no camera again DANGIT. Kind of impromptu and I swear the Hillman work we have been doing paid off on him bringing them directly back and not wanting to take off and in his attitude. Two tugs on the lead and he got the message. He keeps showing signs of great promise but it is *still way to early*
We will do day 4 again tonight then I will start progressing faster I am seeing what i want to see in him to move on.

You won't regret getting that DVD but follow it exactly I even try to keep the same motions in it. If you look at the pup's reaction you can see why.

I have veered a little also on bird introduction and water intro but I am still going to follow the steps. A little reinforcement never hurts.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, ducks already! that's awesome!
However I am seriously dismayed that you did not take a photo. He will never be this young again....


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I apologize about the pics. May Super Glue camera to forehead!!!

We were finished training the big dogs and Dan asked if I wanted to do anything with the pup and I said no. Trying to follow the steps and wasn't worried about him being birdy. So he plops 2 ducks on the ground. Gunner pounces on them so since he already had one. I decided to throw it since he was so amped up over them. Took off like a little rocket. Started chewing on a wing so I gave him a couple of tugs on the leash and "Here". Soon as he got a good hold started dragging it back to me. Repeated and left on a good note and him wanting more.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

A little water work today. Took Missy (water diva) and got some retrieves. I missed his submarine imitation. Went under for about 5-20 seconds, could see him swimming under water. Got out sneezed went right back in. He got a little puppy air today, not much but a little.

https://picasaweb.google.com/mdsmith77/GunnerWater?authkey=Gv1sRgCJXw15Th5dyVXQ#slideshow/5615901192823253778


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are great! Awesome pond!!!! I'm jealous. We finally found Spring and the weather is sunny and high 60s so maybe the local water will be able to heat up enough to take Tag swimming. We have been doing a lot of run through puddles after our crazy rainy weather, but other than that, no swimming yet. Maybe soon.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

That pond is on church grounds. Perfect puppy training place. Across the pond is a perfect spot for T work and other areas. There is a channel at the other end of the lake for swimby. Didn't know it was there until the other day. May have to join that church.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

finally some photos! He's already quite a little retriever, I'm impressed. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Your dogs are beautiful!!! That is a great pond. I need to find 'ponds' near me to work in. There are some rivers but with all the rain this spring they are not safe. The one area where we dock jump is still fine because it is EXTREMELY wide there and the current is only a current in the middle where we can't get near. It is much slower there in any case, and the under tow not as threatening. 

I am hoping to join a training group for a while, they may have too many already I am waiting to see what they say. I really want to get more training in on Gabby.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> I am hoping to join a training group for a while, they may have too many already I am waiting to see what they say.


Have you asked already?? Most won't turn anybody away. But yes, some groups do get too many.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Radarsdad said:


> Have you asked already?? Most won't turn anybody away. But yes, some groups do get too many.


I just found out about it in Tuesday. Right now... I am unemployed (temporary I hope) and a friend told me about a daytime Wed training group. She talked to one of the members she said they have 8-9 in the group but would ask the group on Wed when they met. I have not heard back, I certainly will JUMP at the chance. I miss a lot of the weekend training sessions as we have our weekends pretty booked. 

I am such a newbie, I am tentative to try anything without supervision, I don't want to screw my dog up. She is a great dog. Better than I am a handler that is for sure.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> I just found out about it in Tuesday. Right now... I am unemployed (temporary I hope) and a friend told me about a daytime Wed training group. She talked to one of the members she said they have 8-9 in the group but would ask the group on Wed when they met. I have not heard back, I certainly will JUMP at the chance. I miss a lot of the weekend training sessions as we have our weekends pretty booked.
> 
> I am such a newbie, I am tentative to try anything without supervision, I don't want to screw my dog up. She is a great dog. Better than I am a handler that is for sure.


Any retriever clubs you can join. Bad time of year down here. But a lot of people train after work. 

More pics




























https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAZg/kq-QDUCe44Q/s128/gunnerwater%2520003.jpg

Today we did a little out and back in,over a little rise and into the water. No submarineing today he stayed on top.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Radarsdad said:


> Any retriever clubs you can join.


I belong to two retriever clubs, a UKC club and a Golden club. We also are invited to train with a Labrador club (I have both breeds) Problem is the Golden and Lab club training sessions always fall on weekends we have plans. We might make July with the Golden club. 

The UKC club we belong to gives us full access to their training grounds. Usually we are the only ones there when we go, but at least we have training grounds.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> but at least we have training grounds.


That's a plus. We had some excellent grounds especially a great technical pond. The dam broke last year and the guy is kind of an eccentric and hasn't filled the break in yet. won't let us help him even volunteering people and equipment.
Seems like somebody in those two clubs would be training during the week??
If you were down here we go pretty much every morning during the week and weekends. Some train afternoons after work


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Another update. Traffic cop (remote sit and send) going well. Transitioned also into water. Doing well on in and out (over small water up on land and back across). Also over hump and into water with splash very short distance. Working a little on longer entries also (gradually) Will work in here command in a few days. Retrieving very strong I can work on a little more OB.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm just amazed at how much he's doing at such a young age!! How old is he? 12 weeks?


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

They are amazing pups!! He will be 13 weeks Friday. That's what I like about this Hillman program. He has no idea that he is learning. The only thing he knows is that he is having fun and he is the best puppy on the planet. In the meantime he is picking up commands and retrieving concepts without stifling spirit or drive.
Learning a fun new game


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

almost makes me want a puppy!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

That would work out great!!!! You could be running one in one stake and the other in another and get twice as many ribbons!!!!!!!!!!!!!
One gets tired training, pull the other one out!!
It's WIN Win situation!!!
What are you going to name the pup???


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Remote sit with resistance (pulling on lead) mixed with traffic cop remote sends. A little work on going over a small log in water. More on over a rise into the water (splash visible), he's got it. Got out in the water with him today and played around a little. He is comfortable with water now can move on to a little longer swims. Water craving not here yet but will come in time. Tomorrow traffic cop bumper thrown so he has to turn to go get it behind him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I continue to be amazed at what he's done already!
(yes, I do have a name picked for the next pup, but it's going to be a while  )


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Tito's not getting any younger and he needs a son (or daughter) to mentor ;


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Hold command introduced today,more remote sit and sends including quartering back. Whistle intro tomorrow with sits. Hold went well got the idea quickly ended with a walk holding the bumper for a bit. Still having fun likes this game, heads for the truck door to go back to the grounds during the day.
Does not like new Metro Air Force hair dryer at all. Dryer works well drying him after rinsing pond water off.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The first time Tito encountered the metro air force blow dryer he did a back flip off the grooming table. At that point I was more scared than he was.
He's since gotten much better, although he still hates having it anywhere near his head. 
Best thing in the world for checking for ticks, though.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> The first time Tito encountered the metro air force blow dryer he did a back flip off the grooming table. At that point I was more scared than he was.
> He's since gotten much better, although he still hates having it anywhere near his head.
> Best thing in the world for checking for ticks, though.



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

I am sure it wasn't funny at the time and I am glad he was okay. But I can picture it. Especially after watching Gunner's little puppy but hauling tail.

Missy tolerates it barely. Gunner however will take some time

Sure does dry him off quickly!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he wasn't in the grooming noose (I was watching, not doing it), and he reared up on his back feet, which slipped off the table, and he literally did a back flip. Scared the heck out of me. 
Now he's also leary of the attachment hose on the vacuum cleaner. Doesn't mind the vacuum itself, but when the attachment hose goes on, he hightails it out of the room. Looks too much like the dryer....
Of course, Tito was about 1-1/2 before he ever saw a blow dryer, I didn't do it right like you are doing it with Gunner.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Introduced Gunner to Lilly Pads today no problem and navigating more brush. Did great, got another retrieve in with a duck. Still to big to carry. Vet said yesterday he will be small about 55lbs tops. Vet said he likes them a little smaller fewer shoulder and joint problems.
Little guy has a big attitude though. He doesn't know he's little


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Last few days worked in walking singles on land and water. Accidentally got a "poison bird" when I forgot about bumper between him and the thrower off to the side and close. He went over checked it out turned, looked at the thrower, I told him "back" and he took off and got his mark. Got him out to about 100yds now and will start stretching out a little farther tomorrow on a golf course.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I continue to be amazed....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds great !!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gunner*

Gunner is so cute!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Give myself an* F* in training today.
Llet someone else rush me and not stop and fix an easily fixed problem. Problem was doing walking singles. Thrower mixed in an 80 yard entry and about a 20 yard swim. No big deal to and older dog. Gunner stopped at the edge and wouldn't go in . Another was thrown on a rerun (which I avoid a dog coming back normally at all costs) closer to shore which he happily nailed it. We were doing this on a golf course before another training partner arrived. Other guy shows up,partner says let's go. Two bumpers still sitting in the middle of the pond. Problem still not solved. Left the golf course went and ran setups for older dogs
After we were done I took him to another location. Worked with him with a similar setup but with a little shorter entry, longer swim at a location he is familiar with. Left with tail wagging and spirits high (no bumpers left in water). We will find out in the morning if the problem is fixed. Lack of confidence I feel was the problem we will find out.

Give myself an F for:
1. Not simplifying and solving the problem right then
2. Allowing another influence to affect training or to stop training before it's done.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think that deserves an F. You fixed the problem before you called it a day!!


----------

